# canon allergy



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

When I first read just the headline I thought this may have been a Nikon fanboy rant :laugh:

Turns out it is for real - a fault in part of the manufacturing process in some of the new Rebel T4i (650D here in the Land of Oz) cameras can lead to allergic reaction in people and the camera grip turning white 

Canon cameras may cause allergic reactions


----------

